# Bogart getting worked by a 10 year old



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

My 10 year old daughter did all the work I just took the pictures ...


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

He has gotten so big. He looks good. Beautiful little girl. I hope Adrianna takes after her daddy with dogs LOL


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Mach0!!! Just keep her involved with the dog's from a young age and she will grow up to be a pro! Thank You for the compliments and yes bogart has grown he is starting to come into his own for sure. Also he is wearing Nizmo's padded 2 inch royal blue collar and that thing is tuff as nails! Thanks to you again Nizmo!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Thanks Mach0!!! Just keep her involved with the dog's from a young age and she will grow up to be a pro! Thank You for the compliments and yes bogart has grown he is starting to come into his own for sure. Also he is wearing Nizmo's padded 2 inch royal blue collar and that thing is tuff as nails! Thanks to you again Nizmo!!!


For some reason she doesnt like my GSD lol. She loves Blue though. Trevor does awesome work! I am waiting on my new working harness to come in the mail. I've been dying to do roadwork with the boys.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Love seeing kids with there dogs!! Great pics! Bogart is a HAM!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't say I blame her there LMFAO!!! My son is begging me to get him a German Shepard I might have to cave in since he is keeping his grades up in school ugh! We start Shutz practice soon and there are some great GSD breeder's at this club so I guess if I do end up getting him a GSD pup it will come from them LOL.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> Can't say I blame her there LMFAO!!! My son is begging me to get him a German Shepard I might have to cave in since he is keeping his grades up in school ugh! We start Shutz practice soon and there are some great GSD breeder's at this club so I guess if I do end up getting him a GSD pup it will come from them LOL.


haha...:rofl::rofl:

They are nice but man do they have alot of fur!!!!!!! GSD's are great. I might get an imported one next time around or a malinois. I just gotta get over the shedding.lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> haha...:rofl::rofl:
> 
> They are nice but man do they have alot of fur!!!!!!! GSD's are great. I might get an imported one next time around or a malinois. I just gotta get over the shedding.lol


Man do they shed! That is the only downer....otherwise, after living with many over the years they are great dogs. I will own another again but I've always stayed away from the American lines. I would go for an East German import. I like there structure better than the American bred and they are better workers where as the American made are more for show.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

great shots, love the ones of him on the ground relaxing and rubbing on the grass, lol. 

thanks for mentioning the collar size, I was going to ask how big it was, need to get a new one, just noticed mine is starting to crack.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pictures! Your daughter is beautiful!  She looks like she is having a lot of fun.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

great pics  looks like they both had fun!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone .. Ames I kept thinking of the Alice in Wonderland flower song when I saw him playing with the flowers LMAO!! He was so happy to be amongst them hahahaha.


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol i was gonna ask if that was one of nizmos colors, im getting one for my dogs next week i cant wait! beautiful dog, must be nice to have someone besides yourself love your dog and play with it too, takes a little stress off ya. Also nice ramp ill be making one soon too lol, ill post up the pics when the time comes.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Look at Bogart go!! Great pics Sadie, He's growing up very nicely! Looks like he still has to fill in to his ears a bit haha  How old is he now? How much does he weigh? Super handsome puppy 

Your little girl is very cute too


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice shots! Your little girl is cute & Bogart is looking great. We just put in black vinyl too & LOVE IT


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Great shots! Your daughter is very lucky to have you as an influence. I honestly believe that kids who share a bond with animals like she obviously does grow up to be better people.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I LOVE Bogart! Such a great looking Bulldog.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

aus_staffy said:


> Great shots! Your daughter is very lucky to have you as an influence. I honestly believe that kids who share a bond with animals like she obviously does grow up to be better people.


I think I just had a sentimental moment! Thanks Aussie Staff!!!

Thank You all so much for all the compliments on my daughter and Bogart. I have sent you all rep points!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG T look at your beatuiful daughter and Bogie looks hawt. It is awesome to see her doing things with him and I LOVE that color on him and I told you Trev does amazing stuff with his collars. I can't wait to get my first puppy collar from him, lol. Ok Bogie says he needs to come visit his Auntie Tye Tye  Pwease mom-lady . Hugs girl he is lookin sharp I am loving how he is filling out


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

apbtmom76 said:


> OMG T look at your beatuiful daughter and Bogie looks hawt. It is awesome to see her doing things with him and I LOVE that color on him and I told you Trev does amazing stuff with his collars. I can't wait to get my first puppy collar from him, lol. Ok Bogie says he needs to come visit his Auntie Tye Tye  Pwease mom-lady . Hugs girl he is lookin sharp I am loving how he is filling out


Hahaha .. I know you need to show him for me Texas style send him back a GRCH  We are going to make it out there soon. You will get to meet your hot red nephew he gives lot's of kisses I have to warn you LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaooo girl bring it on, I'll do him proper I swear  He could be a GRCh too, look at that body and those legs, I can't wait to see him at 18 mo. to 2 years, OMG HAWT. And I LOVE me some kisses, come see me Bogie, tell mom-lady Nationals are coming. Let's do this TX style  Hugs to you all


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

aww he is being so good for her! she will be a good JR handler!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I love his color~


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OH WOW! I'm Slacking!! LOL LOOKs STELLAR!!! Shes got great handling skills sure and steady wins the GoLd!!! LOL 

I cant GIVE YOU ANY rep..  You can tell that lil girl and her doggy have a momma who LOVES her babies...... 


Bogart is looking dammmm GOOD. I want to take him after some badgers...


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> OH WOW! I'm Slacking!! LOL LOOKs STELLAR!!! Shes got great handling skills sure and steady wins the GoLd!!! LOL
> 
> I cant GIVE YOU ANY rep..  You can tell that lil girl and her doggy have a momma who LOVES her babies......
> 
> Bogart is looking dammmm GOOD. I want to take him after some badgers...


:hug::hug::hug:

I got you FH  Thank You !!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AWESOME PICS, SADIE! He was lovin it! This is my favorite picture though.








I want to bite hims nose!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> AWESOME PICS, SADIE! He was lovin it! This is my favorite picture though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Lauren this song reminds me of him in this picture LMFAO!! Remember this??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sadie said:


> LOL Lauren this song reminds me of him in this picture LMFAO!! Remember this??
> 
> YouTube - ‪All the Flowers‬‏


I do!!! :woof::woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

hehehe Krystal when I saw him playing in the flowers I swear he was so happy like he was in heaven and I started singing him this song hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL That's too cute  And for real that is one of the most adorable pics. 
Your daughter is gunna be an amazing handler too. Gosh my head is about to explode with all the cuteness inside this thread


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Krystal! I am glad you enjoyed them!!! Thanks again everyone


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Great pics he sure is turnin' out really nice!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very cute , your daughter is adorable , does she do jr handler classes with you? Im tryna get my girl into it she missed the last show was gonna have her take luna.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

those are SOO cute! I'm so thrilled your happy with the collars!!!!
thank you so much!!! it was great working with you.
and Bogart wears it well


----------

